
Colleges Weighing 3-Year Degrees to Save Undergrads Time, Money - jaydub
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/22/AR2009052203681.html?wprss=rss_print
======
nopassrecover
So implying that current degrees are a waste of time and money?

